# Need buildings. Will $$$$



## Shoeshineboy (Aug 29, 2013)

We have a mid size set -- about 7 buildings -- Piko, Pola and Arstocraft. -- to make a mid century American scene. Only out out once a year at Christmas. Indoors. Just lost an auction on a terrific building -- general store. We are tired of the same buildings for sale from these manufacturers. Anyone have any buildings to sell that would work within our layout.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

First off, are you looking for finished buildings or kits? I have bought several kits from Colorado Model Structures and they are VERY reasonably priced. There is always an ad in Garden Railways magazine where there is a nice looking building, that would work for a general store for $29.95. Oh yeah, what scale are you working in? 
Greg R.


----------



## Shoeshineboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks. Should have mentioned. We are G scale. Mid century, small city layout. I would prefer constructed buildings but would take a kit. We've put together all the Piko and Pola and Artistocraft buildings. This is a link to the building we lost at auction. Since we have a Dry Goods store, I would have converted it into a cafe with a change of signs. Will take any and all suggestions. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diner-Diorama-3rd-series-1-24-1-25-G-scale-WOW-/380680680521?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a2563449


----------



## Shoeshineboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Actually, here is the link to the building we lost at auction this week. Heartbreaker. All set to convert it to The WhistleStop Cafe.


----------



## Shoeshineboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171109051971


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Want ads, like ads selling stuff, are forbidden in the forums, and *must* be placed in the Classifieds.

*The Rules: *


----------

